# What fish to replace my angelfish?



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 2, 2005)

I have had this solo angel fish for 8+ years and it just passed away 2 days ago :-( Now the 90G looks empty without a gigantic fish dominating the tank. 

I am looking for some ideas of what fish I should get that will do well in a planted tank?


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Maybe a rainbow?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

....Another angel fish!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Maybe a trio or two of pearl gouramis? Mature ones look really great in large planted tanks.


----------



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 2, 2005)

I've never kept rainbows before - I've looked in them. I wanted other ideas if anyone have had any luck with different Cichlids in a planted tank besides from angelfish?


----------



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 2, 2005)

Michael said:


> Maybe a trio or two of pearl gouramis? Mature ones look really great in large planted tanks.


I have a blue gourami in there currently. I had 4 gouramis to start with when I obtained the 90 gallon set up. One died from illness. Then the remaining 2 males kept fighting and fighting for the sole female's attention. The female ended up dying from stress. The male that lost eventually died as well. Now I have this lone gourami. I am afraid to put more gouramis together again :mmph:


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Pearl gouramis are much less aggressive than blues. And keeping them in trios (one male and two females) also helps with aggression.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Pearls are definitely nice. Another fish to consider is the Bolivian Ram. Although a Cichlid, not usually agressive and have very good character.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

dwarf cichlids will do great in planted tanks! i keep a lot different species in species only tanks. i love apistogramma, second place rams, third nannacara 

apistogramma cacatuoides is one of the most common and easy to keep. i love the wild ones but also have some domestic (cacatuoides orange flash).

aside from them you can do a number of sm/med tetras and many many corydoras...unlimited options!! ahhhhhhh...have fun


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

You are right to be wary of Gouramis. They are territorial and aggressive. One per tank. 

What else is in the tank now?


----------



## orchidnutz (Mar 28, 2011)

Try 6 albino pearl scale angels. You obviously like angels and these contrast extremely well in a planted tank.


----------



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 2, 2005)

What I have in my 90G currently are:
- single blue gourami
- single SAE
- 2 emerald catfish
- 3 Otos
- 6 zebra loaches
- single unknown loach
- 3 kuhli loaches
- 1 bristlenose pleco
- 1 bulldog pleco
- whole bunch of male endlers (20??)

I just separated out the females from the males so no more babies in 90G!!! LOL. 
I am definitely well stocked on the bottom dwellers. I want something "largeish" for middle/top water column. I sure do love angelfish. Still trying to decide what my other opinions could be!!


----------

